# My little bottle babies



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone  I just posted my introduction not too long ago, but now I would like to introduce my little ones  
I purchased two Nubian bucklings on 2/9/13 and they were 6 days old. These little guys will be the start of my small hobby herd and I am in the search for some Nubian does for when they get older. The little tri or paint, (not sure what y'all call these colors since I can't find anything on Nubian colors so I am reverting to dog terms) is Easton. He is bigger than his brother and certainly much more independent. The little red/roan is Gauge. He is a lover! He loves to spend his time with me all snuggled up or just getting loved on. Anyway, here are some pictures of my boys since the day I bought them! Let me know what yall think of them and if you believe they look to be in good health and getting the right nutrients from being bottle fed please. Thank you! 
P.S. I will post updated pictures on this thread as they get bigger


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww how sweet, especially the ones with your son?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are very cute


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Aww how sweet, especially the ones with your son?


You are correct  He is my son


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a wild guess


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are just a few from this morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so cute...I love Nubians...

One word of caution, however...you should research on how much interaction and what types of behaviors to allow and not allow.These little cuties are gonna grow up to be 200 lbs of fun  I have read threads on here about bucks that were hard to handle when older and had always been great as a kid...not trying to be a downer, just want you to be aware that some things that are "cute" now...won't be "cute" later!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are adorable and look to be in good health..tummies look perfect..not bulgy or sunken in : ) Nygoatmom is right..as they grow you just need to make sure they do not jump on you or butt you...teach safe bounderies and respect and all will be fine...are you keeping both as bucks or plan to wether one as a companion?...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute little boys!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Nubians are the cutest babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guys!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> They are so cute...I love Nubians...
> 
> One word of caution, however...you should research on how much interaction and what types of behaviors to allow and not allow.These little cuties are gonna grow up to be 200 lbs of fun  I have read threads on here about bucks that were hard to handle when older and had always been great as a kid...not trying to be a downer, just want you to be aware that some things that are "cute" now...won't be "cute" later!


NyGoatMom, not a downer at all  I have raised a few bottle babies before for my FIL, I have just never kept any for myself before now  
I have kind of been raising them like I would raise a large, dominant breed puppy. I guess I should put in here that I grew up with Akitas and my mom was a breeder/owner/handler of the breed and obedience was #1 as was not allowing bad habits and keeping them socialized. 
If there is any advice you would like to lend me, please, feel free. I am not easily offended and actually take all advice quite easily. I do not allow the butting and I do apply a gentle tug to the ear when they try. Easton tries this more than Gauge. Gauge is kind of an in your lap little guy. He will literally lay in my lap and snuggle. I also apply a gentle tug when they nip at me because I don't take kindly to being bitten, as I have learned in the past with a goat that I raised for my FIL. Letting the little "cute" bites as a baby, become big, painful bites as an adult.  I don't believe I have ever let them jump on me, because I have never let a dog or puppy jump on me either. I guess I was well trained.  
Thank you so much for the words of wisdom, and if you have any experiences with behavior that you have learned from, please feel free to extend that my way! I could always use the help


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> they are adorable and look to be in good health..tummies look perfect..not bulgy or sunken in : ) Nygoatmom is right..as they grow you just need to make sure they do not jump on you or butt you...teach safe bounderies and respect and all will be fine...are you keeping both as bucks or plan to wether one as a companion?...


Thank you for saying they look good. They are little piggies when it comes to the bottle and eat very well. They were on goats milk when I got them and I had to switch them to replacer. I did it very gradually and recieved goats milk from their breeder which really helped with the transition. I was just hoping that they looked ok since the switch. I haven't had any problems with diarrhea which was a saver since I was really worried about that.

As for keeping them both as bucks. I do plan on making one a wether as a companion, but I haven't decided which one just yet. I would like to keep Easton as a buck since he is so flashy, but he is so bucky already and very independent..would it be wise to band him and make him the wether since Gauge is a more gentle boy? I am new to all of this, I only raised one little buck before and he was turned into a wether as a companion for my FIL's does.


----------



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

Look slike my house. I have goats running around all the time like that.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness major cuteness alert!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nubian_MaMa~..sounds like you have more experience than me....I just saw the pics with your son and got to worrying about later behavior  I tend to try to fend off other people's problems better than my own LOL

Sounds like you know just what to do! As for who to wether? I think I would try to keep the calmer boy intact


----------

